# Carlson choke tube set, fs.



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Lightly used, only three rounds have been down each tube for patterning purposes. Patterned fine at respective ranges for each restriction. Nothing wrong with them, ive just opted to go with something different.

Fits Remington shotguns
Asking $100 , make me an offer. Will ship anywhere in the U.S. at the requested price.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

What gun(s) will they fit?


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Sorry for the incomplete info, they fit Remingtons.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Bump ~ 

50$ buyer pays shipping if applicable.


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

SOLD


----------

